# Flesh in stool?!



## Lisa5326

Hello fellow CF members, just a little question here...

I was wondering if any of you have ever seen fleshy pieces in your stool?

Yesterday I had more blood than usual and then today, first bm of the day, I poo out a grape sized bloody fleshy piece (along with regular bm, mucous and other blood).  It looks as if I am pooing out a piece of my intestine.

This has happened before but it has been smaller pieces.  I don't eat meat so it can't be something I ate...

I also have increased pain today, it is in my colon, under my right ribs that goes in to my side/back and some shooting in the 'special' spot we all seem to have--right side between belly button and hip.


----------



## farm

Lisa5326 said:
			
		

> Hello fellow CF members, just a little question here...
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have ever seen fleshy pieces in your stool?
> 
> Yesterday I had more blood than usual and then today, first bm of the day, I poo out a grape sized bloody fleshy piece (along with regular bm, mucous and other blood).  It looks as if I am pooing out a piece of my intestine.
> 
> This has happened before but it has been smaller pieces.  I don't eat meat so it can't be something I ate...
> 
> I also have increased pain today, it is in my colon, under my right ribs that goes in to my side/back and some shooting in the 'special' spot we all seem to have--right side between belly button and hip.


Same thing was happening to me a while back.  Have you had any surgery?  I kind of contributed it to that, but I really don't know what it was.  It eventually stopped.


----------



## Lisa5326

Thanks for quick response....hmm, I haven't had any intestinal surgery and I am undiagnosed as of yet...yay.


----------



## Agent X20

I've had something similar when I used to bleed a lot. Not sure what is was but my guess was that some of the blood had begun to congeal and form stringy or lumpy matter.


----------



## Creepy Lurker

Agent X20 said:
			
		

> I've had something similar when I used to bleed a lot. Not sure what is was but my guess was that some of the blood had begun to congeal and form stringy or lumpy matter.


Yup, it's most probably blood clots.  I used to get them quite often.  Haven't had any (clots or blood) since I started remicade.


----------



## kromom1

I get that too.  Mine are white or gray looking and definitely do not look like blood clots.  Seems more like some kind of tissue to me, like you said, Lisa, maybe a part of the intestine?


----------



## Lisa5326

Yeah, it looks like definitely more than a clot...looks like tissue to me.  

I called the doc about it and they want me to come in tomorrow!?


----------



## kromom1

Good luck.  Let us know what you find out!


----------



## Jerman

Lisa5326 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it looks like definitely more than a clot...looks like tissue to me.
> 
> I called the doc about it and they want me to come in tomorrow!?



I am glad you are going to the doc, I havent had that issue before better safe than sorry. Please let us know how you did. Good luck Lisa!


----------



## Lisa5326

Thank you guys, they gave the appt away today?!  So will be seen on Monday.


----------



## ITSMEAGAIN

i had something similar for the first time about a month ago. i got to say it freaked me out. 
I'm still waiting to got see my family doc. things seem calm now so i'm not going to sweat it to much.


----------



## JillianB82

I hope all goes well on Monday!!!!

I've had something similar to this before, my GI said it could've been a polyp that burst & just passed with the stool.


----------



## Lisa5326

Chantel--Thanks for your kind words :}...as you probably read I have had a colonoscopy, said I looked great, but then was told I had colitis...my new current GI retracted this diagnosis and is scoping me again Sept 2nd, so we will see.  The little bleeding that I have has been going on that I know of for two months on and off, mucous for about the same but more regularly.  I am going to the new GI again on Monday, I can't wait.  

I've actually had something like this come out in my stool before about a month or so ago, but definitely didn't have the increased blood and pain before and after and it was smaller so I didn't worry about it too much.

ITSMEAGAIN--yeah a bit freaky to think some of your intestine might be coming out...?!  The pain after/during the occurrences feels _different_ and more serious for me...

JillianB82--Thanks for the well wishes :}, I would feel alright with a polyp burst.

What I don't get is where could all this be coming from if my colon looks great...my small intestine?  who knows, i've almost given up figuring this out myself...too bad my family hasn't, they have new diagnoses almost every week...this week:  giardia from my dog (he hasn't had it in 8 months) ha.


----------



## Lisa5326

Well my appt was uneventful to say the least...she didn't know why I was there specifically which I reminded her of, flesh in my stool.  She brushed off the flesh and said she didn't know what it was or why, and wasn't worried about it.  She also said mucous in stool is normal, so again not worried about it, which I don't know if I believe cause I haven't had it before I started having worsening of symptoms.  She just wants to see what the colonoscopy comes up with, which is next wednesday....which I am worried about cause if she isn't worried about my symptoms and doesn't find anything in the colonoscopy, then what?  Ugh.  Frustrated.  Still.  

She specializes in colitis and crohn's so i feel like she knows what she is doing...maybe just bad beside manner?  She is friendly...but how can you not be worried about abdominal pain, blood, mucous, flesh etc.  Is it because she sees much much worse than me on a daily basis?  This is what I am thinking now...i don't know  just frustrated.


----------



## Wiles

Could it be that it is not your flesh, but instead malabsorbed fat from the food you eat? A sign of that would be that your stool floats more and smells fouler than usual. 

Passing mucus is not uncommon for people with IBD, that may be why your doc wasn't too concerned. I think sometimes doctors forget that a patient doesn't know much about their symptoms, and that all these unusual things happening with our bodies can be a little frightening.


----------



## Jerman

Hey Lisa,

Scary stuff, it is sooo frustrating when the docs seem to minimize symptoms. I remember talking to my old gp a fewyears back about excessive D and him telling me not to worry just take immodium.  Dumb asses. Hang tough hun, it just has to get better sooner or later.  you are in my thoughts and prayers feel free to pm if you want/need an ear, take good care.:thumright: :thumright:


----------



## kello82

hey lis...this is totally gross but if it happens again, just grab that sucker out of the toilet. wipe it off, put it in a baggy, and take it with you.
do it.

i have grabbed many a weird item out of the potty in order to figure out what the heck was coming out!


----------



## Lisa5326

Thanks you guys...you are all great!

Wiles--I am not 'officially' diagnosed with an IBD yet, it seemed to me that she meant that mucous is normal for everyone, non-IBDers also, but i could be wrong.  After you mentioned about the malabsorbed fat I realized that my poo doesn't float ever so...I don't know!  Thanks for the idea!

Shantel--I think she is an extremely busy GI and I wish that an hour of driving each way and 2 hours in the waiting room didn't make for 20 mins of time with her...but I do realize people have it much much worse so I am trying to keep a good perspective.  I mean I live, I can work, I can walk my dog most days and I am trying to just let things happen and be patient, even though my personality doesn't have that quality normally, haha.  and yeah I thought she meant ALL people get mucous, and maybe there is some amount of mucous in stool, but i've never seen it before and I don't think it is supposed to bunch up and be stringy and a lot and be green or red/brown, do you?!  Ha whatever, I'll breathe and be calm .

Jerman--thank you!  I don't really understand why docs minimize symptoms, and maybe they spend SO much time hearing people tell them what is wrong with them they don't have perspective on the whole deal, or it's natural to tell people its nothing so they don't get excited, cause one of my friends does that...I've complained how full i feel when I don't even eat that much and he says, well I get that too when I eat.  Dude it's not the same, you eat and feel full this is natural, whatever, I am just glad you all are here and understand.  People are frustrating.  

Kello--great Idea! I wasn't sure about this cause I am in a chemistry building a lot and don't want to get caught digging in the toilet for mystery items, ha.  BUT thankfully they have recently put in private bathrooms with sinks and stuff so I can go armed with gloves (which we have plenty of!) and a baggie that I will keep on me all the time.  I would love to have a 'present' for the doc on wed when I go for my colonoscopy--i'll see what I can muster up!


----------



## geneva

I had flesh like pieces in my stool but every time my stool was tested (for signs of blood IN the stool- therefore go for a colonoscopy) I was told I didn't neet to worry and that the pieces were likely undigested fat from my diet.  WRONG!!!  I insisted that it wasn't "normal" so I was sent for a colonoscopy.  Pre-procedure, I had to go for an educational session and I was even convinced that I wasn't a candidate but I kept my appointment and the procedure showed that I had a Very Large Polyp that the doctor said "it was sure lucky that you came in when you did!"
He removed it along with some small ones and I went back for another sigmoidoscopy 4 months later and they found that my polyp regrew.  Now I have to go for a 3rd procedure in less than 10months.  A far cry from not being eligible for ANY procedure!

Do not accept the doctor's prognosis that it is nothing to worry about, Please!  The pieces that were coming out were pieces of the polyp!! that could turn into cancer!!


----------



## Lisa5326

Wow...yeah I have had three scopes done since then and they haven't found polyps thankfully, I'm glad you went in when you did! I'm not sure what mine is all about but so far they haven't found anything but bloody striations in my colon and increased blood vessels so they are calling it ibs cause they can't find anything substantial. Which is fine I suppose. I am managing, or attempting to manage, my symptoms with a new diet which i need to post about or search for on here! I hope you are feeling better! Take care


----------



## basic_me

I have also had these flesh like pieces in my stool. At first I thought it was some kind of parasite and researched every one possible but nothing resembled what I was passing with each bm. I only have a bm about 2-3 times per week and they are very hard and do not float. After noticing these stringy, pinkish, ALMOST worm looking pieces (however, they range in size from mm to the longest yet being about 4 in) I decided to put the gloves on and inspect my stool. It seems to almost be coated and inside is very dry. the tissue pieces are on the outside not the inside and today I passed the largest piece and abdominal pain was very bad aferward. I might add I strain alot and am familiar with hemorroids. I currently do not have insurance so i cant just go to the dr. I am very worried and want to know what the heck is going on?? This has been going on for about a month now but I have had constipation for about 2 years more on than off. Any suggestions would be helpful and appreciated. thank you


----------



## futurestrader2

I am a 61-yr-old male, had an appendectomy ~1 month ago, and for the last few days have been experiencing gel-like, flesh-like excretions at the beginning of my bms, which I am weirdly experiencing 6-8 times per day right now! Thus, my web search here. I find this discussion interesting. It sounds like many drs are not real familiar with this symptom or what to do about it.

Geneva, although I have yet to set up a dr appt (tomorrow, for sure), I am hoping my strange are excretions are sluffed polyp pieces, and that it can simply be removed, and end of story.

Basic_me, I want to offer you a bit of advice. I myself have suffered for close to 50 years with very hard, large, butt-hole ripping stools. Ouch!--I feel your pain. It does not have to be that way for you. I finally discovered Ducosate Sodium (generic name for Colace). It is a stool softener. Part of the colon's job is to squeeze excess moisture out of the feces. You (and I) have slow moving colons. Colace works by speeding up the passage of feces through the colon, thus retaining more moisture. I suggest starting with 2 capsules a day (one morning and evening) and gradually increasing the level to take till you discover the right level for your body. I ultimately have settled on 4 capsules a day. My life (and BMs) are so much more manageable! You can get Docusate Sodium over the counter at most any drug store. It is completely safe and is NOT a stimulant. Also, do not get the Docusate Sodium with Sennides. My colonoscopy dr tells me that Sennides ARE a stimulant, and are not for everyday use. Good luck!


----------



## edcolumbiaMD

when I was in the hospital 2 years ago....I was dumping tons of mucus .... they had me on three antibotics.. I walked in 170 pds.... walked out  132pds 2 1/2 weeks later.. I flared the whole time...they couldnt find anything... then they said another colon test... I drank the nasty stuff... my 6 or 7th one in my life time and later that night
 this blob jelly fish thing came out... two times.. I called the nurse see said Ive never seen anything like that... with in 20 min my energy level shot up... with in 2 hrs my evitus (eye) went way......  the next morning before the colon test I told the GI doc  laughed at me... said never heard of such a thing ah just mucus.. 

He never found anything , the hospital never found anything in blood work.... I had a high CRP , other things...before the hospital I had ulcers in my gut (endoscopy), positive IBD expanded panel  ALCA and AMCA... I lost so much weight ...I went in the hospital small stools and pain.... they never found anything... but felt really good the last day...after what ever I had...fell out.. I finally walked out after I felt they were killing me with no answers , saw a rectal doc -- with in 2 mins he said I had a fistula.  had surgery --- did my research on everything and today Ive been  following my diet etc... and every thing seems ok....


----------



## R in Seguin

My Crohn's is fairly well under control.  No flares or anything unusual until yesterday morning.  I had a normal BM but additionally had stuff floating on top similar to the discussions in this Forum.  The stuff floating was quite unusual looking.  I had a couple of pieces of what look like bright red watermelon about the size of a quarter.  Another piece look like a piece of skin about 2" X 4" and a couple of brown pieces that looked like small pieces of steak.  I have not had steak or watermelon in over two weeks.  Then again the same exact thing this morning.  I have been more bloated than normal and somewhat crampy.  I have been without a flare for about two years.  I too wondered if this is stuff breaking off of the crohn's infected area, the normal right side of my gut where the small intestines dump into the colon in the colon.  Sure would like to know what this is.  Lisa did you ever find out what yours was?


----------



## Anon2985

My entire life I've had monthly painful bm's and regularily had bloody stool. I wake up in pain, and can feel the stool passing through my intestines, and it's beyond painful, usually resulting in really bad diarrhea. Yesterday was the first time I've thrown up due to the pain. I've been noticing for the past few weeks that there seems to be some sort of bloody mucous/fleshy looking stuff in my bm, that floats at the top. I've never been diagnosed with anything gastronomic, and after reading this forum am starting to believe that I have Crohn's and should see my dr.


----------

